# 1992 hymer 55 fresh water tank drain tap



## 110515 (Mar 11, 2008)

Can anyone please help? I have looked for a drain tap for the fresh water tank but cannot find one, so how would I drain off the fresh water tank?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Prob doesn't have one ! . . shove your arm inside the fresh water tank & feel around for a plug [just like a sink plug] . . not high tech but it does the job !


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi 
If it is the same tank as my 1993 van, unscrew the lid, reach down and feel under the pump which is dangling down to your left, there is a small bath type plug lurking there. Give it a yank and hey presto listen to the gurgle !  

Mike


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have the same model Hymer and i drained mine yesterday for the first time. Unscrew the large red top (about 5" diameter) on the top of the tank and look in. the plug looks the same as a bath type and it is only the centre that comes out (about as thick as a finger). Do not try and lever the whole thing out!


----------



## 110515 (Mar 11, 2008)

Found the plug easily, thanks to all for responses. Water now drained!!
Cheers


----------

